# stock removal supply



## johndavid (Oct 12, 2016)

I am considering trying to make a stock removal knife. Where is a good source for the steel?


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 12, 2016)

New Jersey Steel Baron ...


----------



## Chuck (Oct 12, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> New Jersey Steel Baron ...


+1, Aldo is the man!


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 12, 2016)

Chuck said:


> +1, Aldo is the man!



Yep. 5 Minutes from my office ...

Stabilizing his own handle wood as well now!


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 12, 2016)

He's the best, Aldo that is!


----------



## gic (Oct 12, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about http://www.onlinemetals.com/ They have precision ground stuff...


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Gic - Not trying to hijack this thread but FWIW I have used "onlinemetals" several times for 6061-T6 (various pieces) and they were fast / communicative and materials were as advertised (for work though ...).


gic said:


> Does anyone know anything about http://www.onlinemetals.com/ They have precision ground stuff...


----------



## johndavid (Oct 13, 2016)

forgive me for my lack of knowledge. 

I've noticed (from some blogs) that when doing stock removal they tend to get the knife cut out and almost completed - prior to sharpening they will place the blade back into a forge. I was under the assumption that these stock pieces of steel come already forged. 

Is the forge process required? What is the purpose?


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 13, 2016)

johndavid said:


> forgive me for my lack of knowledge.
> 
> I've noticed (from some blogs) that when doing stock removal they tend to get the knife cut out and almost completed - prior to sharpening they will place the blade back into a forge. I was under the assumption that these stock pieces of steel come already forged.
> 
> Is the forge process required? What is the purpose?



Maybe you mean the Heat treat? I'm not expert, but when I made my stock removal knife we cut out the shape, did some initial grinding, sent it out for Heat Treat and then finished it, grinding, edge, handle etc.


----------



## johndavid (Oct 13, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Maybe you mean the Heat treat? I'm not expert, but when I made my stock removal knife we cut out the shape, did some initial grinding, sent it out for Heat Treat and then finished it, grinding, edge, handle etc.



Yeah your probably right - heat treat. How hard is it to find someone who can do heat treating? What is the general cost?


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 13, 2016)

johndavid said:


> Yeah your probably right - heat treat. How hard is it to find someone who can do heat treating? What is the general cost?



There are multiple guys out there doing it. You can probably find quite a few via google. I only know Peters Heat treat. I think it's about $25 per blade ...


----------



## cadberry (Oct 18, 2016)

I have used new jersey steel baron several times and they have a good stock and are fairly priced. I just got a batch back from Peter's heat treating and I recommend them. They generally charge a flat fee for a batch of a single steel type so the more knives you send them the more economical it can be. I would contact them though for a more accurate estimate.


----------

